# Diabetes Self Management Training



## lriesser (Apr 11, 2013)

In our office we have an RN, a CDE and a RD performing DSMT. We have been billing this under the Endocrinology physician in that department though he does not see the patients for education - is it ok to bill Medicare this way? 

Medicare states "If a physician is part of the DSMT program, (i.e., a physician advisor), he or she can be the certified provider and bill Medicare using the physician's Medicare provider number."

We want to know though if the physician has be officially designated as the "physician advisor" with the ADA or whoever in order for us to bill under his name. Can anyone provide me feedback on this? 

Thanks!


----------

